# Forbes E60 commentary



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

http://www.forbes.com/lifestyle/vehicles/2003/04/01/cx_mf_0401vow.html

New E-class barely outselling dieing E39... impressive!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

The E60 will grow on everyone...you will want one...I will want one...it has all new gizmos and gadgets that we won't be able to resist. Might even have some impressive powerplants as well.

I know some say it shouldn't have to grow on you but the reality is that we, the enthusiasts and posting on various boards, are in the minority of BMW owners. So if no single peruser or frequenter of posting boards buys the new 5er, it will probably still realize gains in sales. 

For me...I'll just wait for year 2 or 3 of the E60 before I seriously consider getting one.

Chris :eeps:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The design has already grown on me. It's not radical enough to be repulsive like the E65. Then again, I like the Z4's edgy styling. 

I don't care about gizmos like HUD and the like. They are invariable over priced, prone to failure and the worst--- require interaction with BMW dealership to resolve problems. No thank you.

However, I am interested in things like extensive use of light weight materials. 

- JP


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Should a design have to "grow" on you? Is this the best BMW can do with their design dollars -- something that will have to grow on you?

What's with the bigger trunk? Isn't that what SUVs are for?

And the six speed manual. I thought more gears were necessary for *underpowered * vehicles -- to stay in the max torque range. I already do a lot of 1-2-5 shifts.

Oh, and a *bigger* car -- that's just what *isn't* needed. All these midsize sedans have gotten into a "bracket creep" race that is so wrongheaded.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

I agree w/ the "grow on you" part. Most Ferrari designs don't have to "grow on me" and remain timeless. The E60 will no doubt be a great car, but why design the exterior for a generation that doesn't exist? :thumbdwn:


----------

